# Explanar or PlaneSwing - Key differences?



## AndyN (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there any difference to buying an Explanar or PlaneSwing golf training aid for personal use?  

I've never seen a PlaneSwing training aid in person but it looks like it would do the exact same job..?!

Also if people have used either product has it actually helped improve your game?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 1, 2015)

Would not recommend either.

Better to book the same value in lessons.

Good personal aids for similar help are the impact ball and swingyde, I recommend the ball at Â£30ish.

Both the hoop things are great for one off or a couple of uses as beginner but that's about it. The explainer did help me but I only needed to use it 2 or 3 times on consecutive lessons before it was past it's usefullness


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 1, 2015)

AndyN said:



			Is there any difference to buying an Explanar or PlaneSwing golf training aid for personal use?  

I've never seen a PlaneSwing training aid in person but it looks like it would do the exact same job..?!

Also if people have used either product has it actually helped improve your game?

Cheers,
Andy
		
Click to expand...

 Basically the same, Luther and the other guy used to be business partners in making explaner. They split and other guy created planeswing.

I only know this because I asked the guy on Twitter previously


----------



## AndyN (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...I was not aware of the impact ball.  Does the Impact ball help with swing plane?  Mine is too flat which is where I think the Explanar or PlaneSwing will help....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 1, 2015)

It's not specifically a plane fixer but a poor plane would feel weird with an impact ball.

It would help other thing which would make your game better and therefore naturally improve your swing plane anyway.

Good luck in improving your game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2015)

I have seen so many Explanar machines lying dormant and forgotten at ranges and clubs. I wouldn't use it and would rather get one on one tuition without using one


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2015)

I used to own an Explanar and it helped me enormously to get from a high to mid handicap. However, by its nature it doesn't promote much lateral body movement because your hands will hit the hoop. So I sold it and moved on. I agree that lessons are your best bet, and would suggest an orange whip for home use.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Would not recommend either.

Better to book the same value in lessons.

Good personal aids for similar help are the impact ball and swingyde, I recommend the ball at Â£30ish.

Both the hoop things are great for one off or a couple of uses as beginner but that's about it. The explainer did help me but I only needed to use it 2 or 3 times on consecutive lessons before it was past it's usefullness
		
Click to expand...

That was not what was asked.

I had a lesson with one a few times and ended up buying the Explanar. Had a bit of a purple patch since I've been "training" on it. Even 20 minutes a night works wonders. 

Best purchase I've ever made in golf. My swing feels tighter, more in control and smoother. I strongly recommend it however make sure you have the room.


----------

